# بيت الله الحـــرام ( أول بيـــت )



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

بسم اللــه الرحمــن الرحيـــم​
( إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين ) 





( وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِّلنَّاسِ وَأَمْناً وَاتَّخِذُواْ مِن مَّقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَن طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ. وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هََذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُم بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ .. ) البقرة ​
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن مكة هي أحب بلاد الله إلى الله) 

وقال يوم فتح مكة :
" ان هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم خلق السموات والارض فهو حرام بحرمـة الله الى يوم القيامه لا يعضد شوكه ولاينفر صيده ولا يلتقط لقطتـه الا من عرفها ولا يختلى خلاها" 

وقد شرع الله للحرم أحكاما تخصه منها:
تحريم القتال فيه وتحريم صيد الحيوانات والطيور الموجودة به، وتحريم قطع نباته الذي أنبته الله تعالى ولم يزرعه أحد وتحريم التقاط لقطته إلا لمن يعرفها، ومن أعظم فضائله مضاعفة 
أجر الصلاة فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة مرة ) 

-------------------------------أرض تتلألأ و تشع نورا------------------------------------




الكعبة أول بيت وضعه الله للناس على الأرض وهو البيت الحرام والبيت العتيق وهو القبلة التي اختارها الله للمسلمين يتجهون إليها كل صلاة ..اختلف العلماء في زمن بناء البيت العتيق فمنهم من قال أنه في عهد آدم عليه السلام و منهم من قال أن بناؤه قبل خلق آدم ومنهم من قال أن البناء في عهد إبراهيم عليه السلام 

مراحل تطور بناء بيت الله الحرام 
==================​
في عهد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام :
------------------------------------ أوحى الله لإبراهيم عليه السلام بمكان البيت العتيق وبنائه وعاونه ابنه إسماعيل عليه السلام (وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت أن لا تشرك بي شيئاً وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود) (وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت واسمـعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك أنت السميع العليم). 




وأول من وضع اصناما على الكعبة هو عمر بن لحى الخزاعي ، ويذكر إن الكعبة قد أعيد بنائها في أيام العمالقة وجرهم..

============================================​تجديد قصي بن كلاب بن مرة القرشي جد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمارة الكعبة :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ولي أمر مكة حوالي القرن 5م و جدد بناء الكعبة ووضع سقفا لها من خشب الدوم وجريد النخل فكان أول من 
سقف الكعبة..من أشهر الحوادث التي تعرض لها البيت الحرام حادثة الفيل عندما عزم أبرهة على هدم الكعبة فأرسل الله طيورا تمسك بحجر صغير تلقيه على جيش ابرهة إلى آن تمت إبادته.

============================================​
قريش وبناء الكعبة : 
---------------------
بعد عام الفيل بحوالي 30 عاما حدث حريق كبير بالكعبة ثم جاء بعد ذلك سيل حطم أجزاء كبيرة من الكعبة وأعادت قريش بنائها وكان ارتفاعها 18 ذراعا وكان باب الكعبة مرتفعا بأربعة اذرع وذلك وبنوا لها سقفا خشبيا 




كما إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد شارك في بناء الكعبة وحسم الخلاف بشأن الحجر الأسود وذلك بأن جعل كل قبيلة تمسك بطرف حتى إذا بلغوا موضعه أخذه ووضعه بيده في موضعه.

============================================​

المسجد الحرام بعد فتح مكة : 
------------------------------
بعد أن فتح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة أزال ما كان على الكعبة من أصنام وكان يكسوها ويطيـبـها ولكنه لم يقوم بعمل تعديل على عمارتها.ومن أهم الأحداث في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو توجيه القبلة إلى المسجد الحرام قوله تعالى (قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فليولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام).
















========> يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*تطور البنـــاء*

مكة في عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام : 
----------------------------------------------






============================​
المسجد الحرام في عصر الخـلفاء الراشـدين : 
-------------------------------------------------
بقي المسجد الحرام على حاله طوال خلافة أبو بكر رضي الله عنه 

- وفي عهد عمر بن الخطاب اتخذ للمسجد الحرام سوراً حيث أشترى بعض البيوت القريبة من الكعبة وبنى حول الكعبة جداراً قصيرا وكان أول من أخر مقام إبراهيم عن جدار الكعبة ليسهل الطواف وحماية لمقام سيدنا إبراهيم وأول من وسع المسجد وأحاطه بجدار وجعل له أبوابا و أضاء البيت بالمصابيح الزيتية وأمر بعمل سد لحجز السيول عن الكعبة. 

- وفي زمن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه كثر الناس فوسع المسجد وكانت هذه الزيادة الثانية سنة 26هـ كما بنى رضي الله عنه للمسجد أروقة فكان أول من بنى أروقة للمسجد الحرام و أسقف
















============================​
عمارة عبدالله بن الزبير للكعبة : 
---------------------------------
- أعاد عبدالله بن الزبير عام 65هـ بناء الكعبة على قواعد ابراهيم عليه السلام قبل بناء قريش لها .. وعمر المسجد الحرام وزاد من جهته الشرقية والجنوبية والشمالية وجعل فيه أعمدة من رخام وكان ارتفاع الكعبة 27 ذراعا وعرض جدرانها ذراعين كما جعل لها بابين (شرقي للدخول وغربي للخروج) وكان فيها من الداخل ثلاث دعائم ...وزادت مساحة المسجد زيادة كبيرة تقدر بـ 16000 م2 

============================​
عمـارة الحـجاج للكعبة :
------------------------
- في عهد عبد الملك بن مروان قتل عبد الله بن الزبير على يد الحجاج وأعاد عامل الحجاج الكعبة على بناء قريش وسد الباب الغربي وسد ما تحت عتبة الباب الشرقي لارتفاع أربعة اذرع .. و لم يزد في مساحة الحرم شيئا غير انه رفع في جدرانه وسقفه بالخشب و زين أعمدته .. و رفع الجدران .











============================​
المسجد الحرام في عهد الوليد بن عبد الملك :
-----------------------------------------------
- هو أول من نقل أعمدة الرخام من مصر والشام إلى مكة على العجل وسقفه بالخشب الساج المزخرف وجعل على رؤوس الأعمدة صفائح الذهب وهو أول من آزر المسجد بالرخام من داخله كما 
أهدى إلى الكعبة المشرفة هلالين وسريرا من ذهب. وأمر بفرش جوف الكعبة بالرخام الأبيض والأخضر .. كما زاد من مساحة المسجد من الجهة الشرقية..






============================​
المسجد الحرام في العصر العباسي :
------------------------------------
تعاقبت على المسجد الحرام في العصر العباسي العديد من العمائر أهمها عمارات الخلفاء أبي جعفر المنصور والمهدي والمعتضد والمقتدر 
- وجه الخليفة المنصور اهتماما كبيرا للمسجد الحرام عام 139هـ فزاد في مساحته وأصلح في عمارته كما بنى المنصور مئذنة في ركن المسجد الشمالي الغربي عرفت باسم مئذنة بني سهم أما 
عن شكلها فقد كان الجزء الأسفل مكعبا أما الجزء العلوي فهو أسطواني يعلوه خوذة المئـذنة وفرش حجر اسماعيل بالرخام وأحاط بضر زمزم بالسياج لمنع السقوط فيه .






============================​
عمارة المـهــدي للمسجد الحرام :
----------------------------------
عمره ووزادفي مساحته سنة 160 هـ وكان عدد الأعمدة 484 عمودا وكان عدد الأبواب في المسجد 24 باباً وأصبح للمسجد أربعة مآذن في أركانه .. وأتم البناء على أن تكون الكعبة في وسطه تماما .... و لأول مرة يبنى سقف مستعار بارتفاع متر فوق السقف الأصلي بهدف حماية المصلين من شدة حرارة الشمس وحماية الزخرفة من التأثر بالعوامل الجوية... 






============================​


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*تابع : تطـــور البنـــاء*

المسجد الحرام بعد عصر المهدي حتى نـهاية الدولة العباسية:
---------------------------------------------------------------أستمر اهتمام الخلفاء العباسيين بعد عصر المهدي بالمسجد الحرام فأصلحوا ما تلف من عمارته ومن أشهر الخلفاء الخليفة المعتصم وهارون الرشيد والخليفة المقتدر. أما الخليفة المعتصم من أشهر أعماله هو عمارته لمبنى زمزم 
والتي غطاها بالفسيفساء. 
أما هارون الرشيد فهو أول من وضع للمؤذنين ظلة يؤذنون فيها يوم الجمعة. وفي عهد الخليفة المعتضد عام 284هـ أضيف دار الندوة الموجودة بالشق الشمالي إلى المسجد الحرام. 











============================​
المسجد الحرام في عصر الدولة العثمانية :
--------------------------------------------
لقد دام المسجد الحرام 810 عام يكافح صدمات السيول العظيم ويقي المصلين من حرارة الشمس وهطول الأمطار حتى كانت سنة 979 هـ حيث ظهر أن الرواق الشرقي مال نحو الكعبة الشريفة .فصدر 
أمر السلطان سليم بإعادة البناء وأن يجعل بدل السقف الخشبي قبباً الأروقة حيث انه اكثر متانة و افضل للوقاية من حرارة الشمس .. 






============================​
التوسعة في عهد آل سعود : 
-----------------------------
في عام 1375 هـ وضع الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز حجر الأساس لعمارة وتوسعة المسجد الحرام وقد روعي في هذه التوسعة عدم المساس بالمبنى العثماني وإنما الاكتفاء بترميمه وإصلاحه كما روعي أيضا أن تكون التوسعة الجديدة ملائمة في عمارتها للعمارة العثمانية القديمة حتى يكون هناك انسجام بين الجزء القديم والجزء الحديث ..









فقد كانت مساحته حوالي 30 ألف م2 أضيف إليها 30 ألف أخرى كما أضيف 10 آلاف م2 في المسعى وأقيم بمبنى المسعى طابقين.

وقد أصبح المسجد الحرام بعد هذه التوسعة يشتمل على 3 طوابق: طابقين وبدروم وأصبح له ثلاثة مداخل رئيسية هي: 
--------------------

- باب الفتح في الزاوية الشمالية .
- باب العمرة في الزاوية الغربية .
- باب الملك عبدالعزيزفي الزاوية الجنوبية.

وأصبح للمسجد بعد هذه التوسعة 7 مآذن موزعة:
----------------------------------------------------

اثنتان على جانبي باب الفتح 
واثنتان على جانبي باب العمرة 
واثنتان على جانبي باب الملك عبد العزيز 
والسابعة بجوار باب الصفا 

=======> يتبع ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*التوسعة الثانية في عهد آل سعود*

عام 1409 هـ قام الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز بوضع حجر الأساس للتوسعة الثانية وتتضمن هذه التوسعة إضافة جزء جديد إلى المسجد الحرام في الناحية الغربة بين الباب العمرة وباب الملك عبد العزيز .
وبلغت مساحة أدوار مبنى التوسعة 75000 م2 موزعة بين الدور الأرضي والدور الأول والبدروم 

باب الملك فهد:
-----------------تشتمل هذه التوسعة على مدخل رئيسي هو باب الملك فهد وعلى جانبيه توجد مئذنتان ليصبح عدد مآذن المسجد الحرام 9 مآذن 

داخل الحرم : 
---------------داخل التوسعة مقسم بالأعمدة إلى أروقة ويبلغ عدد الأعمدة في كل طابق 492 عموداً مكسواً بالرخام ويبلغ ارتفاع الأعمدة بالطابق الأرضي 4.5 م وبالطابق الأول 4.7 م 

السلالم الكهربائية :
----------------------عدد ها سبعة سلالم تنتشر حول محيط الحرم.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*عناصر بيت الله الحرام*







الـــكعبة 
====






بناء شامخ جليل يقع في قلب الحرم المكي الشريف بل يقع في قلب و مركز المساحة اليابسة من الكرة الأرضية لا ينقطع حولها الطواف و لا الصلاة في خشوع و تبتل .. 

سميت بالكعبة لتربيعها وقيل لارتفاعها عن الأرض وكل شئ علا وارتفع فهو كعب ..


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*الحــجر الأســود*




يرتفع 1,5 م عن سطح الأرض ، بيضاوي الشكل أسود اللون مائل إلى الحمرة وفيه تعاريج صفراء هي أثر لحام القطع المتكسرة منه وقطره 30 سم ويحيط به إطار من الفضة ،وأول من وضعه في مكانه سيدنا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام حين بناء البيت ، وعندما بنت قريش الكعبة قبل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم وضعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في موضعه بيده الشريفة، 

واستلامه أو تقبيله هو اول ما يفعله من أراد الطواف سواء كان حاجا أو معتمرا أو متطوعا ، فإن عجز أشار إليه بيده وكبر.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*الركن اليماني والشاذوران*




هو أحد أركان الكعبة المشرفة في اتجاه الجنوب وهو الركن الموازي لركن الحجر الأسود ، وسبب تسميته باليماني أنه في اتجاه الجنوب وكانت العرب تسمي كل متجه إلى الجنوب يمناً باعتبار اليمن في الجزء الجنوبي من الجزيرة العربية .
ومن فضائله ـ والركن الأسود ـ أنهما القواعد الأولى للبيت التي رفعها إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام 
والركنين الآخرين ( العراقي والشامي ) قد أدخلا في الحجر بعد بناء قريش.. وجاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن مسح الحجر الأسود والركن اليماني يحطان الخطايا حطاً "

=============================​
الشاذوران :
-------------- هو البناء المسنم بأسفل الكعبة مما يلي ارض المطاف ...ما عدا جهة الحجر فإن العتبة التي فيه من اصل الكعبة وهي مرتفعة عن الارض نحو 13سم وبعرض 45سم، 
وقيل ان عبدالله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما بنى الشاذروان لحماية جدار الكعبة من تسرب المياه اليه وربط حبال الكعبة المشرفة في الحلقات المثبته فيه ، ولإبعاد اجساد الطائفين عن الاحتكاك 
بستار الكعبة حتى لا تتضرر اجساد الطائفين في الازدحام ولا يتلف ستار الكعبة. وثبت في الشاذروان وعتبة الحطييم 55 حلقة نحاسية لربط حبال كسوة الكعبة ، وحجارة الشاذروان من الرخام الصلب ، وأثناء عمارة الكعبة المشرفة سنة 1417هـ جدد الرخام القديم المغطي له.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*الملتزم*

المشار إليه برقم 6 في الرسمة التوضيحية .. هو مابين الحجر الاسود وباب الكعبة المشرفة ومقداره نحو مترين وسمي بالملتزم لأن الناس يلزمونه ويدعون عنده وفضله عظيم وقد قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : [ الملتزم موضع يستجاب فيه الدعاء ما دعا الله فيه عبد دعوة الا استجابها ]


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*تابع تصميم الكــعبة*

باب الكعبة : 
------------- 



يقع في الجهة الشرقية من الكعبة ويرتفع عن أرض المطاف بحوالي 2.5 م وارتفاع الباب 3.06 م وعرضه 1.68 م ..
وكان للكعبة منذ بناها إبراهيم عليه السلام بابان ملاصقان للأرض أحدهما شرقي والآخر غربي ، فلما جددت قريش بناء الكعبة رفعوا الباب الشرقي من مستوى المطاف ليدخل الكعبة من أرادوه وسدوا 
الباب الخلفي الغربي المقابل ، والباب الموجود اليوم تم صنعه من الذهب حيث بلغ مقدار الذهب 
المستخدم فيه حوالي 280 كيلو جرام وركب في الكعبة بتاريخ 22 في ذي القعدة 1399 هـ .

مفاتيح الكعبة و قفل بابها : 
--------------------------





ستار الكعبة : 
--------------





=======================​
الثابت تاريخياً ان اول من كساها هو [ تبع ابي كرب اسعد ] ملك حمير سنة 220 قبل الهجرة حيث كساها((الخصف))، ثم تدرج في كسوتها حتى كساها ((المعافير)) وهي كسوة يمنية ، كما كساها 
((الملاء)) وهي كسوة لينة رقيقة ، ثم تبع خلفاؤه من بعده فكانوا يكسونها ((الوصايل))، وهي اثواب حمر مخططه ، و((العصب)) وهي اثواب يمنية يعصب غزلها، وكلما جاءت كسوة طرحت سابقتها الى ان جاء عهد ((قصي بن كلاب)) ففرض على القبائل رفادة كسوتها سنوياً ، وما زالت قريش تقوم بكسوة 
الكعبة حتى فتح مكة... حيث اتيح للرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كسوة الكعبة بالثياب اليمنية ومن بعده ابو بكر الصديق ، ثم كساها عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان((القباطي المصرية))، وهي اثواب بيضاء رقيقة كانت تصنع في مصر، وحظيت مصربشرف صناعة كسوة الكعبة منذ ايام امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وحتى عام 1382هـ اذ توقفت مصر عن ارسال كسوة الكعبة لما تولت المملكة العربية السعودية شرف صناعتها بإنشاء مصنع خاص بالكسوة تمر خلاله الكسوة بست مراحل : الحزام والنسيج اليدوي والصباغة زالنسيج الآلي والطباعة والستارة الداخلية .

الكعبة قبل تركيب الكسوة : 
----------------------------





تركيب الكسوة : 
-----------------






ترميم الكعبة من الداخل : 
---------------------------





=============================
ميزاب الرحمة : 
-----------------



يقع في اعلى منتصف الجدار الشمالي للكعبة المطل على الحجر ، ووضع لتصريف ماء المطر الذي ينزل عل سطحها ليصب في الحجر ، ويرجع وضعه الى تاريخ بناء قريش لها قبل بعثة الرسول ( صلى 
الله عليه وسلم ) بخمس سنوات فبعد ان رفعوا جدران الكعبة سقفوها وجعلوا لها ميزاباً من الخشب وقد كانت الكعبة قبل ذلك التاريخ بدون سقف ، وفي زمن الوليد بن عبدالملك سنة 91هـ قام والي مكة خالد بن عبدالله القسري بضرب صفائح من الذهب على الميزاب .


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*حجر إسمـــاعيل و مقـــام إبراهيـــم*

حجر إسماعيل : 
------------------
يقال إن إسماعيل عليه السلام قد اتخذ الى جوار الكعبة حجراً وقد عرف حجر إسماعيل بعد ذلك بأسم الحطيم .. ولا تجوز صلاة الفرض فيه ولا يصح الطواف إلا من ورائه ، ومن أراد أن يدخل الكعبة ولم يتسن له ذلك فدخول الحجر يجزي عن ذلك .

========================


مقــام إبراهيــم : 
------------------








هو الحجر الذي قام عليه نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام حين أرتفع بناؤه للبيت ، وشق عليه تناول الحجارة ، فكان يقوم عليه ويبني ، وإسماعيل عليه السلام يناوله الحجارة ، و قام عليه للنداء والأذان بالحج في الناس ..
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فعند ذلك رفعا إبراهيم وإسماعيل القواعد من البيت ، فجعل إسماعيل يأتي بالحجارة، وإبراهيم يبني ، حتى إذا ارتفع البناء جاء بهذا الحجر فوضعه له فقام عليه ، وهو يبني وإسماعيل يناوله الحجر وهما يقولان : ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم .. " 

وفي هذا الحجر معجزة أثر قدمي إبراهيم عليه السلام حيث جعل الله تعالى تحت قدميه من ذلك الحجر في رطوبة الطين حتى غاصت قدماه وبقي أثرهما ظاهراً حتى يومنا هذا ، وقد تغير أثر قدميه في ذلك الحجر عن هيئته وصفته الأصلية ، وذلك بمسح الناس له بأيديهم خلال هذه القرون الطويلة قبل وضع المقام في مقصورة مغلقة 




وقد اتخذ الناس هذا الحجر مقاماً وأمر الله سبحانه باتخاذه مصلى قال تعالى " واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى " ، واستحب لكل مسلم أن يصلي ركعتي الطواف خلف المقام .. 






مقام إبراهيم قبل التوسعات الأخيرة :
--------------------------------------


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بجد اعجز عن التعبير عن هذا الموضوع الرائع


جزاكى الله كل خير و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*الصفــــا و المـــــروة*




الصفا جبل صغير وأكمة صخرية تقع في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية من الكعبة و(الصفا) الحجارة الملس وهي التي يبدأ منها السعي ، والمروة كذلك أكمة صخرية تقع في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية من الكعبة ، و(المروة) الحجر الابيض الذي تقدح من النار وهي التي ينتهي عندها المسعى ، 




وأصل السعي انه لما نفد الماء من هاجر وبدأ اسماعيل عليه السلام بالبكاء من العطش راحت امه تبحث عن الماء أخذ بالأسباب فوجدت اقرب ما يكون منها هو الصفا والمروة فأخذت تصعد عليهما 
وتجري بينهما بحثاً عن الماء لتضرب بنظرها الى ما يمكن ان تلتقطه عيناها واذا مرت ببطن الوادي بينهما أسرعت، ولما قطعت الشوط السابع سمعت همساً من جهة وليدها فذهبت لتطمئن عليه لتجد الماء يتفجر من تحت قدميه ؛ فخلد الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه الحادثة وجعلها من شعائره سبحانه التي يجب على كل مسلم أن يعظمها... 




وقد كان المسلمون قبل فتح مكة يتحرجون من السعي بينهما لوجود صنمين على الصفا والمروة ، وكان المشركون قد وضعوا على جبل الصفا صنماً يقال له إساف وعلى المروة:نائلة، يتمسحون 
بأعتابها عند السعي فأزال الله عنهم هذا الحرج بقوله تعالى [ إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يتطوف بهما ] وبعد فتح مكة حطم الرسول هذه الاصنام 
وهو يقرأ [وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقاً ]

وقد كانت الصفا والمروة خارج عمارة المسجد الحرام قبل التوسعة السعودية الأولى فلما بدأت التوسعة أدخل المسعى ضمن بناية المسجد الحرام وتم تحسين المسعى الذي يبلغ طوله 395 م 
وعرضه 20 م .





بوابة المروة وساحة المسعى قبل تحويلها إلى ساحة للصلاة والمشاة 

======================





الصفا قديما 










المروة قديما 






المسعى بين الصفا والمروة قديما قبل أن يدخل في عمارة الحرم و كان يتخلله سوق ...​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة، معمارية مسلمة، دائما تكونين المرجع الذي يمثلك ثراء المعلومة ودقة الوصف... نسأل الله أن يزيدك من لدنه علما ويبارك لك فيما أعطاك.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

*بئـــــر زمــــــزم*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ماء زمزم لما شرب له " فاللهم إني أشربه لعطش يوم القيامة .

ماء أنبعه الله عز وجل تحت قدمي إسماعيل عليه السلام بعدما اشتد به الظمأ ففرحت أمه هاجر بالماء وأدارت حلوله حوضاً وأخذت تزمه ولذا سميت ( بئر زمزم ) ..ولما زارهم إبراهيم عليه السلام ذهب لمكان العين وحفر البئر، وبظهور الماء في هذا الوادي الجدب نشأت مكة وتجمعت حولها القبائل...

تقع البئر جنوب مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام مقابل الركن الأسود، وتبعد عن الحجر الأسود (18م) .. 
ويبلغ مقدار عمقها نحو (43 م) وفي قعرها ثلاث عيون، عين بجوار الركن الأسود، وعين بجوار جبل أبي قبيس والصفا، وعين بمحاذاة المروة، وكانت مبنية من غورها إلى رأسها، وكان لها حوضان، 
أحدهما بينها وبين الركن يشرب منه، والثاني وراءها له مجرى يذهب فيه الماء إلى مكان قريب من الصفا حيث يتوضأ الناس منه...





صورة نادرة يظهر بها البناء أعلى زمزم أمام الكعبة​
ونظراً لما تسببه فوهة البئر من ازدحام في منطقة الطواف فقد أزيلت المنطقة العلوية من البئر وجعل البئر من أسفل ، بحيث ينزل الحجاج إليه بدرج يصل إلى غرفة البئر أسفل المطاف.
وقد أزيل هذا الدرج حديثا..










زمزم قديما 





بئر زمزم في رسومات الرحالة و المؤرخين قديما​


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاكما الله خيرا أخت رشا و أخ جمال ... و لا تنسوني من الدعاء


----------



## troy_119 (1 يوليو 2006)

موضوع قيم جدا بارك الله فيكى اختنا معماريه


----------



## troy_119 (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاكى الله كل الخير فعلا موضوع يستاهل


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

و جزاكم الله كل خير اخي


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء

لقد فتحت جروح القلب على الشوق للبيت العتيق

أسأل الله ان يرزقني وكل من في هذا المنتدى زيارته ....آمين


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (2 يوليو 2006)

رزقنا الله و إياك زيارة بيته و طوافه ... و القرب منه 

اللهم آمين ...يا رب العالمين


----------



## Arch_M (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اختي والله انك اعدت لي ذكريات المولد والمنشأ لمكة الحبيبة حيث اني من مواليدها وممن نشأ في كنفها..حماك الله ياقبلة المسلمين ورزقنا واياكم زيارتها والوقوف على باب حرمها الشريف والصلاة في بيت الله الحرام والطواف بالبيت العتيق وتقبيل حجره الاسود...آميين آميين
يارب العالمين ورب البيت الحرام.


----------



## ArchMeaZ (3 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جدًا قيم
ممكن أعرف المصادر من فين !!؟


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هو بحث مدمج المعلومات من مصادر مواقع متعددة عربية و اجنبية ... 
اذكرمنها على سبيل المثال ... موقع مكاوي ، و اسلاميات ، والمقاتل ، ودليل الحج ، و الفتح ، و اسلام ويب ، و موقع منطقة مكة المكرمة ، وموقع منظمة اذاعات الدول الاسلامية ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

اللهم آمــــــــــــين 

جزاك الله خيرا أخ Arch_M ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

*للاستزادة*

موقع مقاتل : 
=======
http://www.moqatel.com/default.asp?id=Mokatel/data/Behoth/Denia9/el-harmen/Mokatel1_1-2.htm


موقع مكاوي :
========
http://www.makkawi.com/tarihm.htm


موقع منظمة اذاعات الدول الاسلامية 
=====================
http://www.isboo.org/pages/almasged-al7aram.htm


----------



## ArchMeaZ (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو زياد (5 يوليو 2006)

الأخت الفاضلة معمارية مسلمة
أثابك الله لعملك وزادك في نعمتي الصبر والأناة ، ولي رجاء أنه في حالة تعدد وكثرة الصور على الصفحة الواحدة ، أحياناً كثيرة لا تنفتح الصور كلها ، ومع أهمية الموضوع واجتهادك في تجميعه من مصادر متعددة قد رأينا كل على حدى من قبل ، كان من المفيد إنزالها كلها لتكتمل وحدة الموضوع ، لذلك رجاء منك في المواضيع المماثلة ولأهميتها - وكل موضوعاتك مهمة - أن يكون جزءاً منها على الأقل مرفوع على الموقع في ملف أو ملفات ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (5 يوليو 2006)

عذرا أخ أبو زياد ... لم أفهم مضمون رسالتك  

ممكن افهامي بشكل أوضح  ... وشكرا لك


----------



## mahmoud h3 (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكي
موضوع قيم جدا جدا


----------



## سامي الدعيس (26 يوليو 2006)

أودأن أشكرك على طريقة العرض المتكامل لأطهر بقاع الأرض قاطبة والتي كان لي الشرف أن انطلقت بفكرة مشروع التخرج الخاص بي وهو مقر لمنظمة العواصم والمدن الإسلامية في اليمن ، انطلقت من أول بيت وضع للناس كون المنظمة تعني بالتراث المعماري والعمراني القديم واستفدت من حركة الحجيج في تحريك الزوار بين عناصر المشروع المختلفة .


----------



## arch.kholod (26 يوليو 2006)

الف الف شكر لك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (27 يوليو 2006)

و جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك و قرأ و لا تنسوني من الدعاء 

حفظ الله بيته الحرام و طهر بيت المقدس اول قبلة المسلمين من دنس اليهود المعتدين 

اللهم امين


----------



## meema (27 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكى يا أختى فالله
جزاكى الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع فقد إزدت شوقا للذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام
أرجوكم إدعولى ربنا يرزقنى العمرة و الحج
و شكرا


----------



## romah (6 أبريل 2007)

الاخت ( معماريه مسلمه )
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اولا جزاك الله خيرا عما اوردتيه عن عمارة البيت الحرام بتسلسل تاريخى دقيق مدعما بالصور وشرحا للحوادث التى مرت على بيت الله الحرام والتوسعات من اول توسعه حتى التوسعه الاخيره فى عهد المغفور له الملك فهد طيب الله ثراه وفي اعتقادى ان عمارة البيت الحرام بهذا التسلسل قد ارتبط بتاريخ مكة المكرمه
ومن هذا الموقع اهيب بالاخوه المشاركين بهذا المنتدى تقديم ما لديهم عن تاريخ العماره الاسلاميه
بشكل تسلسلى كما اوردته زميلتنا المهندسه حيث ان عمارة الامم شرح لتاريخها وكم من امم لم تعمر الارض فبادت ولم يذكرها التاريخ وكم من امم عمرت الارض وبادت وبقى تاريخها على مر العصور ما دامت عمارتها فى الارض


----------



## اديييب (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة، جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 أبريل 2008)

كل الشكر والعرفان والتقدير لك أيتها المعمارية المسلمة وأتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقك في عملك وأن يسعدك بالحج والاعتمار لبيته


----------



## بيكووو (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أختي الكريمة على هذه الصور الرائعة

وفقك الله والله بصراحة أفدتينا كثير

جزاك الله خيرا


,h
:56:


----------



## lola_alam (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أذا سمحت أرجو أتمام الموضوع بوضع وألحاق المراجع المستعان بها فى كتابة الموضوع هذا.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المزوغى صالح (25 يونيو 2009)

احسن الله اليك
لماذا نبجل فى دراسة الهندسة المعمارية فى بلادنا العربية المبانى الوثنية مثل الدولمن و الستون هن و الاهرامات و غيرها و نعدها من اولى و أعظم وأفخم مابناه أسلاف البشر...
أليس حرى بنا أن نصدق قول الله تعالى 
(ان أول بيت وضع للناس للذى ببكة مباركا و هدى للعالمين)
أليس هذا دليلا يقينيا على الاقل لنا المسلمين أن أول مايجب ان يدرس فى هندسة العمارة فى بلادنا هو بيت الله الحرام باعتباره انه اول بيت وضع للناس على الارض و ندرس الاثار الواردة فى بنائه و رفع قواعده مجددا فى عهد نبى الله ابراهيم وابنه اسماعيل عليهما السلام ومراحل تطوره الى الان....​


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## tariqalmurri (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم معمارية مسلمة
اولا مجهود رائع جدير بالاحترام والتقدير 
ثانيا تصحيح معلومة غير دقيقة فى تعريف الكعبة وابعادها
اولا الكعبة سميت بهذا الاسم ليست لانها مكعبة ولكن لانها تشبه كعب الرجل فلم يكن للكعبة سوى ركنين قائمين وهما الركن اليمانى وركن الحجر الاسود وكانت الكعبة الى الشمال قليلا وحجر اسماعيل هو بقية بناء الكعبة والتى خالفت قريش البناء الاصلى لبناء سيدنا ابراهيم باخراج حجر اسماعيل خارج البناء وبناءها على قواعد غير القواعد التى بنى عليها سيدنا ابراهيم وقد ورد في ذلك حديث شريف اخرجه الشيخان
وفى عهد عبد الله بن الزبير وكانت خالته امنا عائشة فاستفتاها فى حديث رسول الله عن مخالفة قريش لبناء سيدنا ابراهيم ومخالفتها للقواعد التى بنى عليها سيدنا ابراهيم تلك القواعد التى وضعتها الملائكة وبنى عليها البيت قبل نزول آدم كما ذكر فى كتاب الله الكريم ، فهدم أبن الزبير البناء واقامه على القواعد الاصلية 
وبعد عزل عبد الله بن الزبير اتى الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى على البناء وهدمه واقامه على قواعد قريش
ثانيا ونقلا عن المعمارى الحجازى سامى عنقاوى أنه فى عهد قريب فى الدولة السعودية الحالية تم ازالة كافة الاساسات القديمة وكل ما يعد حفائر أثرية ووضعته فى كونتينر شحن والقى فى البحر وتم صب خرسانة مسلحة مكان الاساسات القديمة الاصلية فى تدمير شنيع لقواعد الكعبة الاصلية ولم يترك سوى حجر اسماعيل والمسمى الحطيم والتى تعنى حطيم الكعبة القديمة
ولذا وجب التنويه للاهمية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (31 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا لك على المشاركة


----------



## khaleddrwsh (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الأخت ( معمارية مسلمة) جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع ..... و كنت اتساءل هل من الممكن ان تستمر هذه الدراسة لتشمل تطور مكة المكرمة و ابنيتها و عمائرها حتى وصولها لما هي عليه الآن ؟ بالطبع هو موضوع صعب و لكن ادعوا من يمتلك اية معلومات عن تطور عمارة و تخطيط مكة المكرمة للاسهام في هذا الموضوع .
و لدي سؤال لجميع الأخوة المعماريين و المخططين المشاركين بالمنتدى ... هل ترون انه من المألوف ان ترتفع الأبراج الفندقية و ما شابه حول بقعة مقدسة كالحرم المكي او المدني لتعلوا اكثر من علو الحرمين!!!!!! و اذا كانت هذه الارتفاعات لا يسمح بها في المناطق السكنية لاعتبارات خاصة بعدم جرح الجيران لبعضهم البعض فهل يجوز هذا مع الحرمين .....و اذا كانت اهم مميزات العمارة الدينية في جميع الاديان الضخامة و احساس الانسان بضآلته فيها فكيف بمسلم ينام على سريره في الفندق و قد تكون زوجته بجانبه و ينظر لبيت الله الحرام من عل!!!!!!


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (4 أغسطس 2009)

*نعم أخ خالد*

أتمنى مثلك تماما أخ خالد أن تكون هناك دراسات تخطيطية ومعمارية لتطور تلك المدينة التاريخية المقدسة متاحة للجميع يمكن الاطلاع عليها و الاستفادة منها. واعتقد أن بجامعات المملكة أبحاث للطلبة والأساتذة عن مدينة مكة على ما أتصور، لقربهم من موقع الدراسة ، هم أكثر من يفيدونا في هذا الطلب. 
وكانت من أوائل مشاركاتي هنا سؤالي عن آثارنا الاسلامية الدينية لمدينتي مكة و المدينة و الآثار بصفة عامة في الجزيرة العربية ، فهي بقعة ذاخرة بالكنوز التاريخية !! ولكن أين ؟
أما بالنسبة لقدسية الحرم و علو البناء حوله ، فأتفق معك أنه هناك علامات استفهام كبيرة حول هذا الأمر، فالأمر أصبح تجاريا استثماريا بحتا بغض النظر عن الاعتبارات الأخرى!
فهي أماكن و أبراج لا يرتادها الفقراء و المساكين ! و انتفى مبدأ المساواة هنا!
أصبح هناك حج فاخر، ومتوسط و حج بسيط
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه اللفتة ، و ننتظر من يجيب تساؤلاتنا


----------



## أبو زياد (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة معمارية مسلمة وأخي الكريم Khaleddrwsh
هناك بالطبع دراسات تخطيطية ومعمارية لا حصر لها عن تطور مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ، كما أن هناك دراسات توثيقية لمعظم الأماكن التي أزيلت ، بالإضافة إلى مشروعات عديدة تخطيطية ومعمارية تنفيذية ، والمشكلة أن مكة المكرمة بكل أهميتها تتسابق إليها العديد من الجهات لخدمتها والتخطيط لها ، حتى يكاد العمل في مجمله لا يمت للتخطيط بصلة ، فتعدد جهات الاختصاص وتقريباً تساوي قوة الصلاحيات بين تلك الجهات تجعل هناك العديد من المشروعات الدراسية والتنفيذية تتم في آن واحد وقد تكون على موضوع واحد ، ويجري حالياً باعتقادي تدارك لمثل ذلك الأمر عن طريق الهيئة العليا لتطوير مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة والمشاعر المقدسة ، وقد تكون هي الجهة الوحيدة المنوط بها حالياً تجميع تلك الدراسات والاهتمام الأوفى بشمول الجوانب العمرانية والتنموية بصفة عامة ، فندعو الله للقائمين عليها وللجهات الأخرى بالتوفيق في عمل متكامل قائم على التعاون لصالح أم القرى


----------



## oussama.fr (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورة على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hermione (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاكى الله خير على مجهودك و فعلا بعد الموضوع ده اشتقت لزيارة بيت الله الحرام 
يارب يرزقنا و اياكم زيارته و الوقوف على بابه


----------



## إبن جبير (19 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر للأخت الكريمة ، بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وفهما ، حبذا لو عرضت (أضيفت) صورة للتوسعات الجديدة وخصوصاً حول الحرم والمسعى وجسر الجمرات وغيرها أماكن كثير لزيادة التوعية بهذه الأماكن المهمة جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## وليد الدوري (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكي الله الف الف الف الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حساناتك الا اني اسأل اني قد رايت في مقطع فديو على الموبايل انه يوجد داخل الكعبة باب ثاني واني رايته في الصور اعلاه ولكن لم يظهر في المقطع العلوي لماذا


----------



## shadow man (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ما رأي اخوتنا الكرام ببرج الساعة الذي اظن ومن وجه نظر شخصية لاعلاقة له بالفن العمراني الاسلامي وقد شوه المنظر المحيط بالكعبة المشرفة ارجو النقاش لأنه موضوع مهم جدا وشكرا على رحابة صدركم


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، و نفع الله بكم 
أما عن برج الساعة فهي صنع غربي ، فطبيعي تكون لا علاقة لها بالفن الاسلامي 
اتفق معك


----------



## eng_ezdien (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadow man (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اختي الفاضلة اشكر لكي تعقيبكي على الفكرة التي طرحتها وارجو من الجميع ايجاد فكرة
لكي نقنع بها المستثمرين في بلادنا بان ياخذو خصوصية المكان الذي تنفذ به مشاريعهم بالحسبان
فهم ياخذون من اموالنا ما يريدون ومن حقنا المحافظة على قيمنا وافكارنا بالشكل الذي نريد والا سوف نساهم معهم بمحي تراثنا


----------



## عراقية معمارية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكي اختي وفقكي الله لكل خير


----------



## albazz (25 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك.


----------

